# New Oneida Falcon



## Oneida Bows

The Falcon is CPOneida Eagle Bows newest edition. I have been shooting this bow since October and really like it. I have sold several Falcons and all the customers have told us they are very happy with the Falcon also.

The Falcon is the latest offering for the hunter. With the smoothest draw in the industry dressed in NexGen G1 camouflage,Autumn Orange camouflage or Flat Black,the Falcon will lead you to success in the field. Available in a wide range of draw lengths and weights, the Falcon offers a reengineered riser machined from a solid billet of 6061 T6 aluminum for greater strength and stability. The Falcons riser is the result of many hours of both computorized and human testing;bringing you one of the most accurate bows CPOneida has offered. With dead center string alignment, the arrow path is flat and true. This feature decreases arrow oscillation,ensuring the maximum and efficient use of power where it matters-to the target. And most importantly, we can assure you, this Falcon is made to hunt. Tip to Tip 43-46 inches, Brace Heights 6 1/8 - 7 3/8, Draw Lengths 25-31 inches, Draw Weights 25/45 35/55 50/70, Mass Weight 4.10 pounds, Let Off 65-80 percent.


----------



## Matatazela

Looking good!


----------



## Oneida Bows

*Oneida Falcon*

Thanks Matatazela, this bow is also available in many other camos and colors. Is very smooth and fast, is a pleasure to shoot. As stated on another thread I have sold several. All who have purchased one have stated the bow is exellent. Just this afternoon I was shooting in a local archery shop and a recurve shooter asked to check my falcon out. He shot the bow and asked where I got the bow and I told him we sell them. He asked where we were located and I gave him a card.


----------

